
Sam Altman Is an Idiot - miraj
https://gizmodo.com/sam-altman-is-an-idiot-1821327260
======
matt_the_bass
Great comment on gizmodo:

"This PC debate is just so out of hand. PC basically means don’t be a dick,
and if you are, people will call you out on it. Anti-PC people want to be a
dick without reproach. They’re response to reproach is to get very offended at
the fact that you took offense to their dickishness. They also don’t seem to
realize that there are times when one must behave professionally, and using
those occasions to tell people how much you hate gays or whatever is not going
to end well for you."

Edit: removed asterics from original quote to remove unintended italics.

~~~
itg
But that comment also completely misses the point Sam Altman was making.

~~~
eesmith
Altman says that PC is "willing to make accommodations to treat others well."

matt_the_bass quotes a definition of PC which is "don’t be a d_ck, and if you
are, people will call you out on it".

These are two different views of PC. I agree with the one matt_the_bass
quoted. Altman is wrong about what PC means. Much of Altman's essay depends on
that wrong definition.

I read the essay. Altman is an idiot, for the reasons Gizmodo describes.

For all we know, unification of QM and GR would have happened already if a gay
man hadn't left the field after dealing with one too many homophobic comments.

